# 1983 Trek 720 question...



## Randonneur* (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm about to spend a lot of money to have my 83 trek 720 repainted. (liquid DuPont Imron paint) and I wanted to get direct confirmation that I can fit 32mm tires and fenders on this frame. I'll be running 700cc wheels not the 27's came with. I have an 84 520 that I did this with and barley fit 28mm shawbe's. The 720 looks like it should have more room.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Randonneur* said:


> I'm about to spend a lot of money to have my 83 trek 720 repainted. (liquid DuPont Imron paint) and I wanted to get direct confirmation that I can fit 32mm tires and fenders on this frame. I'll be running 700cc wheels not the 27's came with. I have an 84 520 that I did this with and barley fit 28mm shawbe's. The 720 looks like it should have more room.


You may have already come across this, but just in case you haven't, here it is.

BikeForums: Trek 720 Suitability for 700c conversion

It's not definitive, but on the interweb, even the definitive isn't... There is a fair amount of discussion surrounding how well the cantilever brakes may line up with the 700c wheels, as well as tire sizing.

Also found this one, where "Anonymous" indicates a 27" x 32mm will not fit with fenders, but at 700c x 35mm will fit with fenders.

[url=http://somafab.blogspot.com/2008/05/product-updates.html?showComment=1211005260000#c8570822730387456437"]S O M A f e e d: Product Updates[/URL]

I think the easiest, most definitive way to know is to buy yourself one of the 32mm tires you are planning to use, slap it on a 700 rim that is similar to the one you plan to use, and put it in the dropouts.

I have a '82 Trek 715, a '83 Trek 400, and a '83 Trek 560 sitting within 10 feet of me, but not a single '83 Trek 720, or 32mm tire in sight. 

On the paint, are you going with Joe Bell?


----------



## Randonneur* (Mar 6, 2012)

*1983 trek 720*

Thanks for the reply and the research. You made a good suggestion, But I'm not at the point to buy tires or even start building the wheels. I saved all my pennies to buy this beauty, and paint it. I'm going to be using 
RAD finishes located where I live (Portland, OR) They use Imron paint.
Skip at vintage trek just put up the link, check it out. 
I have a 79' 510 that I plan on repainting and restoring next year. What shape are your treks in?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

The '82 Trek 715 is actually my wife's bike. She's 9 years younger than me, and somehow, her parents were buying Treks at the same time I was drooling over the '83 Trek 560 (but buying the '83 Trek 400) in college. It's in great shape. Looks almost new, except for going to brake levers were the cables are now under the bar tape.

The '83 Trek 400 is also original. Paint has a chip or two, but not bad. I'm thinking of either converting it to a single speed, or maybe a commuter. Hard to say.

The '83 Trek 560 I have wanted since 1983, but could afford the $400 it took to make that happen back then, hence the Trek 400. I picked up the 560 last year on eBay. After years of looking, I finally happened to check when they had one that was both the right year, and the right size. I got lucky...it was in good, original condition, right down to the bar tape. It is currently on the work stand undergoing an update to Campy Athena 11. It has a fair number of paint chips, which I am going to touch up with Sally Hansen Diamond Strength No Chip Nail Color  in "Black Diamonds", which is a perfect match in terms of color and metal flake to the Slate Gray Imron they sprayed at the factory. That'll have to do until my budget recovers from the rest of the stuff I bought for it!  Fortunately, except for one chip, it appears to be rust free on the outside. Internally, other than a light amount of rust at the bottom of the BB, it is in great shape.

From last fall...

View attachment 252668


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, I never can resist when someone asks about vintage Treks (I own four).

Here's my relatively rare Trek 970 ROAD bike (in later years Trek used this number for an offroad model). The 970 was made for one year, used Columbus SL tubing with silver-brased lugwork. Mine has full Campy Super Record gruppo, except I swapped out the pedals and the brake levers. Previous owner never built up the Campy hubs and was using a set of Wheelsmith clinchers, so I built up a set with NOS Wolber Aspin tubular rims

When this bike popped up on my radar several years ago, I went crazy and overpaid for it, but no regrets.

Bill in Pasadena


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bill Silverman said:


> OK, I never can resist when someone asks about vintage Treks (I own four).
> 
> Here's my relatively rare Trek 970 ROAD bike (in later years Trek used this number for an offroad model). The 970 was made for one year, used Columbus SL tubing with silver-brased lugwork. Mine has full Campy Super Record gruppo, except I swapped out the pedals and the brake levers. Previous owner never built up the Campy hubs and was using a set of Wheelsmith clinchers, so I built up a set with NOS Wolber Aspin tubular rims
> 
> ...


No...no you didn't! lol! Bill, that is a beautiful bike! 1983 was a very, VERY good year for Treks! Thank you for sharing this! In 1983, I believe the 970 was second in the lineup only to the Limited Edition Reynolds 753R Trek 170.

That Trek 970 of yours just knocks my socks off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Don,

You are correct. For 1983, the top-of-the-line frameset was the 170 built with Reynolds 753, although I have had several cognoscenti tell me: "you wouldn't want a frame out of 753". Of course, having never owned one I really don't know.

Believe me, the 970 didn't arrive at my doorstep looking like that. Even though it came from the original owner, the paint was chipped and scratched in numerous places and the TREK decals were pretty shot. I spent hours and hours mixing various blends of Testors enamel until it passed the "sunlight" test. I also found a source on the Vintage Trek website who had the original decals.

This is the project that cured me from dreaded VBAS (vintage bike acquisition syndrome). During restoration this bike fought me every step of the way and I was certain the whole project was cursed. What a pleasant surprise when I finally finished it and found the bike was a very nice ride indeed!

Bill in Pasadena
(off the bikes for several months with an arm injury)


----------



## stevebul (Dec 6, 2011)

I am new to this site and forums and so going up against the 5 post rule until you can start a new thread or topic. I was wondering about serial number information. I have a mint 2001 Klein Quantum Race that i was told is the absolutly last hand made bike by Gary before Trek took over. That would be pretty cool if true but just wondering where to go to find out. Sorry to intrude on your topic but i thought this might be the place to get info. The 5 post rule to me is kind of dumb, defeats the purpose in having a forum.In keeping with the Trek topic i bought a beautiful Trek 1500 about a week ago, i think it is either a 86,87,or 89 with red alum frame with white lettering, shim 600 components.Thanks for putting up with a beginner and any info will be greatly appreciated, Steve.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

stevebul said:


> I am new to this site and forums and so going up against the 5 post rule until you can start a new thread or topic. I was wondering about serial number information. I have a mint 2001 Klein Quantum Race that i was told is the absolutly last hand made bike by Gary before Trek took over. That would be pretty cool if true but just wondering where to go to find out. Sorry to intrude on your topic but i thought this might be the place to get info. The 5 post rule to me is kind of dumb, defeats the purpose in having a forum.In keeping with the Trek topic i bought a beautiful Trek 1500 about a week ago, i think it is either a 86,87,or 89 with red alum frame with white lettering, shim 600 components.Thanks for putting up with a beginner and any info will be greatly appreciated, Steve.


Hey --

Sorry I missed your post. But I see you are now up to 10 and have started your own thread on this. I couldn't find anything in particular regarding Klein serial numbers in a quick search.

However, that said, you may still want to check out the Vintage Trek site, as they appear to have both the 2001 Klein Brouchure and Technical Manual (at least that's how it's labeled) on this site: http://http://www.vintage-trek.com/trek-fisher-klein-lemond.htm

In addition, you can research your Trek 1500, pick up a pdf copy of _that_ brochure, after you browse them and figure out what year it is.

And...welcome to the forums!

-- Don4


----------

